# Looking for sleeves to slide over the lift pins on my brush hog



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I need metal sleeves to go over the lift pins on my brush hog. The pin is 7/8 " O.D.. Anyone know where I could find some?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy jayhawk,

Let me see if I understand what you are looking for: The sleeves you are looking for are 7/8" ID X ??? OD x ??? approximate Length


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

The lift pin on the brush hog is 7/8" O.D. So I think I'd need something like a 15/16" and around 2 1/2" long.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

jayhawk238 said:


> The lift pin on the brush hog is 7/8" O.D. So I think I'd need something like a 15/16" and around 2 1/2" long.


The sleeve would be too thin. What is the ID of the hole the pin goes in? 1"??


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

harry16 said:


> The sleeve would be too thin. What is the ID of the hole the pin goes in? 1"??


I am looking for a bushing like the one in the pictures. The Life Pin is 7/8" O.D. Hope this helps.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If you are looking for the bushing to fit your quick hitch,
many quick hitches for category 1 three point lower arms are sized for category 2 bushings but some will be category 3.
Cat1 lower pins are 7/8 inch;
Cat 2 lower pins are 1 1/8 inch;
Cat 3 lower pins are 1 7/16 inch.
Any farm store or tractor or implement dealer will have some bushings, as well as on line sellers,
also there are dedicated bushings for quick hitches that have a shoulder and are held on with a roll pin.

If you goggle quick hitch bushings you can find numerous one and pictures of them


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Tractor Supply has them.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a U-Tube video explaining the various sleeve combinations available:


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

LouNY said:


> If you are looking for the bushing to fit your quick hitch,
> many quick hitches for category 1 three point lower arms are sized for category 2 bushings but some will be category 3.
> Cat1 lower pins are 7/8 inch;
> Cat 2 lower pins are 1 1/8 inch;
> ...


Thanks LouNY. I will check them out.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hightech1953 said:


> Tractor Supply has them.


Thanks Hightech!


----------



## Raymond Henrie (Sep 18, 2019)

jayhawk238 said:


> I need metal sleeves to go over the lift pins on my brush hog. The pin is 7/8 " O.D.. Anyone know where I could find some?


It sounds like you need a category bushing and they are available at TSC or any other tractor supply place.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Ray. I found some but I still appreciate you post.


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

you don't need them
they have tolerance so you can attach and not be totally square with your implement
if its to tight it won't go in all to easy


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

jayhawk238 said:


> I need metal sleeves to go over the lift pins on my brush hog. The pin is 7/8 " O.D.. Anyone know where I could find some?


I am in Canada, I bought a couple of those bushings a few months ago, my grader blade had smaller pins than the tractor attaching point. They were cheap enough, I bought at TSC stores up here. They used to be called Co-op feed store. It is a store for feed and odds and ends that you may need on the farm. Not sure if you have such a store similar in the USA ?


----------

